# Carriage Clock



## Brahma (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello.

i have been a member on the forum for some years bit have never posted much - mainly just a reader! I am hoping someone can help me? I am new(ish) to horology I have a few carriage clocks that I have bought - most of which aren't working and, I guess, were mass produced. I got these with the intention of getting them working (a bit of a learning curve really) and have been quite successful - mainly they just needed cleaning.

however, I have one clock that I really like that I've got working - it has a really nice "silvered" escapement so I want to keep it. Trouble is, it has no hands! The arbour measures 1.7mm and 3mm with a minute hand of about 20mm. I can't find an replacement hands that will fit on any of the usual suppliers (Walsh, Cousins, M&P etc). Can anyone help? Are there any specialist suppliers out there that might have something that any of you have used? I've bought batches of hands off of eBay in the hope that I'd find something that might fit but yo no avail.

Any tips will be gratefully received.

Many thanks,

Andy


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

if you have hands that are only slightly over - size, you can close the hole by "staking".


----------

